
Top U.S. general urges Google to work with military - SQL2219
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-military-alphabet/top-u-s-general-urges-google-to-work-with-military-idUSKBN1O52N1
======
beginningguava
Google is effectively building AI for the Chinese military by opening their AI
center in China

[https://www.blog.google/around-the-globe/google-
asia/google-...](https://www.blog.google/around-the-globe/google-asia/google-
ai-china-center/)

You can be sure every bit of that research will end up in the hands of the
Chinese government and military. So their arguments for not working with the
Pentagon are thus void.

Also hypocritical considering DARPA funded Larry and Sergey's research into
what would become Google

------
preommr
The crux of the article seems to be google's hypocrisy by backing out of a
business deal with the Us Defense Dpt. citing ethical concerns while doing
business with China.

Maybe Google thought the $$$ outweighed any moral concerns with China but not
with the DoD.

------
mtgx
I agree with half of what the general is saying: Google should stay the fuck
away from China.

